# Our Westie hates riding on the car.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

We will be traveling out of town for Christmas and need some ideas. Our West Highland Terrier HATES being in a moving car (loves getting into the car but hates when it moves). He absolutely panics by crying, panting, trying to get out of the car and just plain being miserable. We've tried putting him in a kennel, covered up and he goes nuts. I've tried holding him on my lap and he "alligator rolls" to get down. The vet had us do a "test run" of Alprazolam and when that didn't work he gave us Acepromazine and both just made him all the more anxious. He doesn't get sick but just extremly anxious. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated so we don't have to kennel Ozzy over the holidays. Thank you all!

Please help my brother because he really gets on my last reserve nerve in the car and interrupts my beauty sleep with his stupid crying! - Love Nissa


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...poor Westie! We take Jack & Jill everywhere and I can't imagine how hard it would be if they were car sick! I really don't have any solutions except the anti-anxiety medication, but it sounds like you've already tried that. I really hope you find a solution!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I know you don't have time for this, but what I've done with my mixed breed is take very short trips in the car to FUN destinations and then right home again.

He came to us with severe anxiety issues and FREAKED in the car. Paced, panted, drool, would desperately try to lunge onto anyone to hold him, cry, and throw up. And he's a big, strong boy and even managed to rip out of his carseat harness.

ANYWAY, he's come an amazingly long way--to the point of when the car is off and I have to get something out of it and he's with me, he'll jump in and will refuse to get out! ONce the car is going he does get a little upset, but not the way he used to. Having someone RIGHT next to him while he's in his car harness, definitely helps.

SOrry but I really don't think it's a short term fix. In your case I would actually get some "drowsy" meds from his vet to relaz him. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've not had this problem to a 'severe' degree, but Naddie was a bit 'antsy' in the car when we first got her. In her case I think it had a lot to do with her 'history' and she was transported from the South to North and due to her health issues a lot of car rides to the vet.... add her separation anxiety.....well car rides didn't have a great pleasant association to her.

I had read that you should try desentizing them. First by just getting into the car and rewarding... then get out. After a bit add the starting of the engine..reward, then turn off and get out. Then add just a few foot 'trip' stop, reward, and get out . Gradually add distance etc.

Also fo some pooches it's just a matter of them WANTING to be able to see out... and a booster seat is helpful, for others they prefer to be lower.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My parents' dog was very upset in vehicles. She lived to be 13 and never got over it even though we tried virtually everything.
I know you tried medication, but in the book Scared Poopless, the author recommends Rescue Remedy for stressful situations; it's supposed to have a calming effect, not really sedation (it's naturopathic, I believe). I think it's sold at health stores.

I know that travel with a really stressed dog can be quite taxing for the dog and for the humans. Good luck.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Dec 22 2009, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865616


> My parents' dog was very upset in vehicles. She lived to be 13 and never got over it even though we tried virtually everything.
> I know you tried medication, but in the book Scared Poopless, the author recommends Rescue Remedy for stressful situations; it's supposed to have a calming effect, not really sedation (it's naturopathic, I believe). I think it's sold at health stores.
> 
> I know that travel with a really stressed dog can be quite taxing for the dog and for the humans. Good luck.[/B]


Oh yes, I've used Rescue Remedy--particularly with YoYo when we first got him--it was used by the shelter.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax isn't comfortable in the car, yet we ride in the car EVERY day! He's good after a little while in the car. And we have been working on making him comfortable more quickly - even though it's difficult when you're driving to get to work.

One thing I found that actually helped a bit was Comfort Zone spray. I found it at Petco on Clearance. It calmed Jax down a bit. He gets more worked up in his crate/bag than in his car seat. 

Another thing they sell that I have yet to try is Through a Dog's Ear for the car. I used the regular one in the house the other day while grooming Jax and it calmed him down. He was falling asleep while his hair was being clipped. I've been playing this at night now. 

You could also see if putting a tight sweater on him may help. I'm trying the Thundershirt right now on Jax & Kenz for different situations. Jax doesn't seem to be phased by it at all but Kenz calms down, just as she does when she has clothes on. 

I've been working on making Jax more comfortable in the car by clicking and treating for his good behavior - lying down and not panting. Desensitizing to the car would be a longer process than you have, so I'd try the above. 

Good luck!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 22 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865802


> Jax isn't comfortable in the car, yet we ride in the car EVERY day!
> 
> He's good after a bit and we have been working on his comfort more and more, even though it's difficult when you're driving to get to work.
> 
> ...


Hey, that Thundershirt looks pretty interesting! I often swaddle Ollie in a blanket during a storm and it calms him right down. I wonder if that would work....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 22 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865803


> Hey, that Thundershirt looks pretty interesting! I often swaddle Ollie in a blanket during a storm and it calms him right down. I wonder if that would work....[/B]


That's what it's actually made for! I'd think if swaddling him in a blanket works, then the shirt would too. It's quite easy to put on and not too expensive! I've seen it work for a few dogs. I think it'd be worth a try, especially since they have a Money Back Guarantee


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 22 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865806


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 22 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865803





> Hey, that Thundershirt looks pretty interesting! I often swaddle Ollie in a blanket during a storm and it calms him right down. I wonder if that would work....[/B]


That's what it's actually made for! I'd think if swaddling him in a blanket works, then the shirt would too. It's quite easy to put on and not too expensive! I've seen it work for a few dogs. I think it'd be worth a try, especially since they have a Money Back Guarantee 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks again!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs can have the opposite response to some sedatives (the xanax you tried is one of them). I have a dog that does the same. For him I get oral buprenorphine (injectible buprenorphine given in the cheek pouch and absorbed into the gums). Works much better.


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Dec 22 2009, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865616


> My parents' dog was very upset in vehicles. She lived to be 13 and never got over it even though we tried virtually everything.
> I know you tried medication, but in the book Scared Poopless, the author recommends Rescue Remedy for stressful situations; it's supposed to have a calming effect, not really sedation (it's naturopathic, I believe). I think it's sold at health stores.
> 
> I know that travel with a really stressed dog can be quite taxing for the dog and for the humans. Good luck.[/B]


I am sorry if I am late here..if I am just keep it for future reference :thumbsup: 

We use Bach Flower Remedies and homeopathy with all the humans and fur living in our home.  We have been using them for the past 8 years with great effects.

Rescue Remedy really works VERY well for situations like this.
I would also add walnut(another bach flower essence) to the rescue remedy as it covers the anxiety of change and the unknown.
You can give it orally or rub it on the head or ears.
Make sure you get the pet drops or the human version of the drops.
DO NOT use the pistulles (the little balls or pellets of Bach Flower) as they contain xylitol, not safe for animals to consume. 
How to USE Rescue Remedy

Ok again sorry if I am too late...otherwise...best wishes!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the great ideas!!!! We tried Dramaine last night for a "test run" to no avail. And yes, everything seems to have the total opposite affect on Ozzy so I'm going to try some of the other ideas on here. Stay tuned and thank you all again!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 22 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865802


> Jax isn't comfortable in the car, yet we ride in the car EVERY day! He's good after a little while in the car. And we have been working on making him comfortable more quickly - even though it's difficult when you're driving to get to work.
> 
> One thing I found that actually helped a bit was Comfort Zone spray. I found it at Petco on Clearance. It calmed Jax down a bit. He gets more worked up in his crate/bag than in his car seat.
> 
> ...


These look soooooo interesting! That Thunder Jacket is VERY interesting!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you do get the buprenorphine...it really knocks Roo out and he looks like a drunk...be prepared.


----------

